# Working On Wood Gas Generators



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

YouTube - wood gas generator

Here is a link to some good video on wood gas power generators. Some are using bark and pine straw as a source to create wood gas that will power a generator. This might be a good way to maintain battery power for lights at night or even radio communication power.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

there's a company called Chip Energy that makes wood gasifier stoves & such

their website is, cleverly enough: Home


----------

